# How geeky are you quiz.



## Digital Black (Mar 30, 2006)

I scored a 71-seriously geeky..

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11977271/site/newsweek/


----------



## Donnie (Mar 30, 2006)

32.  
Question 18.  I have the t-shirt that says that. I get the oddest looks from people when I wear it.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 30, 2006)

58. Of course, I'm a programmer, so...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 30, 2006)

51. There's hope for me yet!


----------



## Vince (Mar 30, 2006)

Your score is 35

30 to 60: Heading to Geekdom

Some of the questions are a bit bad though, I wouldn't watch either the OC, Star Trek, or battlestar Galactica


----------



## bostjan (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, to many tv show questions. I don't watch tv...


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 30, 2006)

i got 28, stuck in the last century. I certainly am


----------



## nyck (Mar 30, 2006)

29(yes!) 

Barely slipped under the On my Road to Geekdom catagory.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have 6 (modern) computers at my house when I'm home. My dad has 2, my sister has 1 and I have 3. This quiz can't handle my mad skillz.

These peeople know nothing! I instant message from my laptop wirelessly!! Obviously, whilst burning DVDs.

Who watches TV? I live on the computer, forget that 1950's technology, it slows me down listening to people blabber. And what about the DS huh? Its touchscreen pwns the PSP.

Bladerunner owns btw, freaking NOT DIRECTORS CUT on LD biotches. Bring a game...? I would bring a computer and spend my time programming my own game.

I stick by my stance that there's nothing good on the radio unless it's from the internet.

*1AM??* what n00bs are these, that's the earliest I've gone to bed since January, I usually stay up to 3-4AM watching anime or surfing online.



> Your score is 64


I laugh at their idiocy, in order to be truly geeky you must know special color codes such as dodger blue, deep pink and dark violet and type in all code, no matter where you are.

And yes, I have a Commodore 64 \m/


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 30, 2006)

51. I thought I'd score even higher, but I'm on my way, baby!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 30, 2006)

True geeks relish in gear of the past, only n00bs pay for trendy new equipment. BRING IT ON!!! I shall PWN you with my IBM AT and PS/2 :3 ... I actually have both of those btw, along with an Apple II...which doesn't work (well it would help if it had the "mainboard" lol, I threw it about 30 feet in the air and then beat it with a bat)...

My timex sinclair and commodore can run laps around these people at MSN.

I've also built my own speakers.


----------



## giannifive (Mar 30, 2006)

39 for me. Seems like more of an "are you a technophile" quiz than anything.

I got 90-something on this one (my wife's score was in the teens ):

http://www.nerdtests.com/ft_nq.php?im


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 30, 2006)

first thing I noticed about that girl is that she looked photoshopped onto that body, lol.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 30, 2006)

giannifive said:


> 39 for me. Seems like more of an "are you a technophile" quiz than anything.
> 
> I got 90-something on this one (my wife's score was in the teens ):
> 
> http://www.nerdtests.com/ft_nq.php?im



Ah! 87% on this one  It's a much beter indication!


----------



## Leon (Mar 30, 2006)

John's test: "I am nerdier than 87% of all people."

Seph's test: Your score is 26
0 to 29: Stuck in the Last Century

yeah, that msnbc.com test was for video game / computer geeks. i don't play video games, i don't read comics, and i'm not into fantasy stuff, so i scored low. i'm more of a science nerd, which i think was better reflected in my other score


----------



## giannifive (Mar 30, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> True geeks relish in gear of the past, only n00bs pay for trendy new equipment. BRING IT ON!!! I shall PWN you with my IBM AT and PS/2 :3 ... I actually have both of those btw, along with an Apple II...which doesn't work (well it would help if it had the "mainboard" lol, I threw it about 30 feet in the air and then beat it with a bat)...


 Straight up! I recently had a 486 running OpenBSD "just because it could"...


----------



## Naren (Mar 30, 2006)

Leon said:


> yeah, that msnbc.com test was for video game / computer geeks. i don't play video games, i don't read comics, and i'm not into fantasy stuff, so i scored low.



You'd think that, but I work as a translator for a video game company (RPG, fantasy) in Tokyo and answered that quiz 100% honestly and I got:

35: Heading to geekdom.

They didn't ask any questions about programming or CG or about what kind of job you have. They think that it's strange for a single 23 year old to "only" have 1 laptop and no home network (I only have 1 computer; why would I need a network?). I thought the quiz was very flawed, especially the cell phone part. If that qualified being a nerd, then everyone in Japan would be a nerd.

On the "Nerd Quiz", however, I got 70% Mid-Level Nerd. Wow, it takes a lot of hard nerdy practice to reach this level. "I am nerdier than 70% of people."


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2006)

26, but I would be about 80 if I could afford half the stuff in there.



Donnie said:


> 32.
> Question 18.  I have the t-shirt that says that. I get the oddest looks from people when I wear it.


hahaha, my old physics teacher used to wear that on Fridays. In "What About Bob," 'dr. leo marvin' asks bob why he got divorced, and he replies:
"I believe there are two kinds of people in this world,
Those who like Niel Diamond,
And those who don't,
I hate him."


hahahhahahah


----------



## garcia3441 (Mar 30, 2006)

My nerd score was: 13


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 31, 2006)

"I am nerdier than 96% of all people." I answered honestly too...hmmm

for this test: http://www.nerdtests.com/ft_nq.php?im


----------



## Jeff (Mar 31, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> True geeks relish in gear of the past, only n00bs pay for trendy new equipment.



Totally agree. 

I scored 63. 
61 and up: Seriously Nerdy


----------



## Vince (Mar 31, 2006)

I retook the quiz, and it said on a scale of 1 to Leon, I ranked a Jeff.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 31, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> I retook the quiz, and it said on a scale of 1 to Leon, I ranked a Jeff.



Leon was too shy to post his score. I am typing this from a Fedora Core 5 laptop, btw.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 31, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Leon was too shy to post his score. I am typing this from a Fedora Core 5 laptop, btw.


People with standard-resolution screens suck, I could never get Suse 10 to like my 1024x480 screen on my C1 even though I managed to get it to install (which was fun, lol).


----------



## BCrowell (Apr 1, 2006)

I seriously thought I'd score higher... 42 ...maybe because I find phone resolution SUCKS, and wouldn't bother wasting my time e-mailing them? 

Yeah, I love older tech stuff!! I have an apple IIc, Apple IIgs, a PII350(server) still running!! My main is still the Athlon 64 3200+ w/dual monitors!! I love to turn on the IIgs and have fun with some of those games that used to be the bomb!!

Ah well...I guess I'm more of a Nerd, than a geek!! (though I get s*&t done....damn earthlink commercial...)


----------



## Jeff (Apr 1, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> People with standard-resolution screens suck, I could never get Suse 10 to like my 1024x480 screen on my C1 even though I managed to get it to install (which was fun, lol).



That's more than likely because SuSe continues to pale in comparison to the almighty Hat.


----------



## Drew (Apr 1, 2006)

29 - stuck in the last century. 

True - most of those "desert island" questions were the-lesser-of-4-evils picks


----------



## Drew (Apr 1, 2006)

I am more nerdy than 32% of people. That's actually somewhat depressing, lol. 

Anyway, this one's FAR too skewed towards the sciences and information technology - I'm a total lit nerd as evidenced by the fact that I own more books than I have bookshelves, have read most of them more than once, and can talk critically about the vast majority of them. I call bullshit.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 1, 2006)

No one who has a UV7PWH can be uncool.


----------



## Drew (Apr 1, 2006)

Hardly. It just means I had the cash available when I saw it for sale.


----------



## noodles (Apr 1, 2006)

68, but I'm a Solaris admin. Just comes with the territory (I would have been sunk if I had a camera phone).


----------



## XEN (Apr 2, 2006)

Donnie said:


> 32.
> Question 18.  I have the t-shirt that says that. I get the oddest looks from people when I wear it.


Dude, that's my email signature at the office!


----------



## malufet (Apr 3, 2006)

52- heading to geekdom


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 3, 2006)

Jeff said:


> That's more than likely because SuSe continues to pale in comparison to the almighty Hat.


RH is for poseurs ,_|__


----------



## that guy (Apr 3, 2006)

73...shut up


----------



## noodles (Apr 3, 2006)

Jeff said:


> That's more than likely because SuSe continues to pale in comparison to the almighty Hat.



 It does pale in comparison...

...to the bowling ball sized security holes in Red Hat.


----------



## Akrin (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a score way lower than I should have...what's with all the camera phone questions? It's not like they're geeky, everyone has them nowadays. 

It's also biased towards pop culture - obscure stuff is way cooler.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 4, 2006)

noodles said:


> It does pale in comparison...
> 
> ...to the bowling ball sized security holes in Red Hat.



Maybe in Enterprise. I use Fedora, and haven't had any issues with security. SuSe is a bloated pig compare to FC5 speedwise. 

What exploits have you seen for Redhat? 



D-EJ915 said:


> RH is for poseurs ,_|__



Haha seriously, I hope you're not comparing this to SuSe, which has graphical configuration crap for everything. If anything Ubuntu and SuSe are for posers, and FC, Gentoo, Debian are for "power users".


----------



## Drew (Apr 4, 2006)

Akrin said:


> I got a score way lower than I should have...what's with all the camera phone questions? It's not like they're geeky, everyone has them nowadays.



Camera phones are idiotic. I refuse to own one. 

I love watching you Linux geeks fight...


----------



## Jeff (Apr 4, 2006)

Drew said:


> Camera phones are idiotic. I refuse to own one.
> 
> I love watching you Linux geeks fight...



It turns into a pissing contest to see who's distro is the best, and gets worse when the aristocratic Unix sysadmins chime in.  

Hey, the more debate, the more people get interested, and maybe the more people ditch Windows. Or not. 

I think the real problem with Linux _is_ that there are so many choices. If it was more unified to a standard, then it would overtake Windows eventually. As it stands now, I don't see that happening.


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a 37

Luddite Web coder


----------



## Drew (Apr 5, 2006)

Jeff said:


> It turns into a pissing contest to see who's distro is the best, and gets worse when the aristocratic Unix sysadmins chime in.
> 
> Hey, the more debate, the more people get interested, and maybe the more people ditch Windows. Or not.
> 
> I think the real problem with Linux _is_ that there are so many choices. If it was more unified to a standard, then it would overtake Windows eventually. As it stands now, I don't see that happening.



Hey, if I had a spare computer, I'd give it a shot. As it is, I'm comptarded so I'd be afraid to do anything to the computer I'm recording on.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 5, 2006)

Drew you can always do my "ghettofied" multibooting system. Buy 1 extra hard drive and connect it to the other IDE connector on the ribbon cable (do it this way because since IDE can only send 1 signal at once you don't want to gunk up your optical drives) and disconnect your main hard drive's power connector and hook it up to your new one. 

So both hard drives are on the IDE ribbon, the new one has power...voila! Install and have fun with your OSes and things, then when you want to switch back just swap the power cable around again...it's foolproof :3 It's also good if you hate boot loaders and stuff like I do.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 5, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Drew you can always do my "ghettofied" multibooting system. Buy 1 extra hard drive and connect it to the other IDE connector on the ribbon cable (do it this way because since IDE can only send 1 signal at once you don't want to gunk up your optical drives) and disconnect your main hard drive's power connector and hook it up to your new one.
> 
> So both hard drives are on the IDE ribbon, the new one has power...voila! Install and have fun with your OSes and things, then when you want to switch back just swap the power cable around again...it's foolproof :3 It's also good if you hate boot loaders and stuff like I do.



That sounds like a lot of trouble when you could just tell Linux to use available space/partitions and dual boot using the grub loader.


----------



## garcia3441 (Apr 5, 2006)

Drew said:


> Camera phones are idiotic. I refuse to own one.



I went to Sprint for a cheap cell phone. The phone with the camera was free, the phone without the camera was $29.99.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 5, 2006)

Jeff said:


> That sounds like a lot of trouble when you could just tell Linux to use available space/partitions and dual boot using the grub loader.


Yeah that's true but if you hate it getting rid of boot loaders and restoring the MBR is something I'd rather not have to deal with. Speaking of which I should probably try to fix my small laptop at some point, lol.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 5, 2006)

29


----------



## Naren (Apr 5, 2006)

Drew said:


> Camera phones are idiotic. I refuse to own one.



Why? I've had a camera phone for the last 3 years. It has about 120 pictures on it and about 7 movies. I probably should be getting a new cell phone since the new ones are much cooler (with better cameras and with infrared sensors and other nifty features). 

If you lived in Japan in 2006, you couldn't buy a cell phone that doesn't have a camera on it. When I bought my cell phone in 2003, about half the phones had camera phones and the other half didn't. I bought one that had a camera and I've been very glad I did. If you refused to own a camera phone here, you'd refuse to own a cell phone. And if you refuse to own a cell phone, you might as well just admit to the fact that you will never have any social life, since people without cell phones cannot communicate with anyone else (since most people are never at home here. Well, they'll probably be at home when they're sleeping). I don't even own a regular phone. I just use my (camera) cell phone for all my calls (yes, I know I'm getting on your nerves, Drew. HAHAHAHA).


----------



## Drache713 (Apr 5, 2006)

35 - Heading to geekdom.

I seriously thought it would have been higher.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 5, 2006)

Ha, I don't own a cell phone. People are too hung up on the things, IMO.


----------



## Naren (Apr 5, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Ha, I don't own a cell phone. People are too hung up on the things, IMO.



Agreed.

I never owned a cell phone in the US either. Nobody would have called me and all the people who did call me called me at home. I was at home often enough that my band members could almost always get ahold of me. I use my cell phone more for e-mail than for phone calls.

I was just commenting about where I live now. For example, it would absolutely impossible for me to have a band without a cell phone. I could never get ahold of them and they could never get ahold me me (the drummer leaves his house at 7:30am and doesn't get home until 11pm most weekdays. I, on the other hand, usually get home around 9pm or 9:30pm, but I might not get home until 12:30pm if I go somewhere with friends after work).

My point was more about the camera aspect of the phone than the phone itself.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 5, 2006)

Naren said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I never owned a cell phone in the US either. Nobody would have called me and all the people who did call me called me at home. I was at home often enough that my band members could almost always get ahold of me. I use my cell phone more for e-mail than for phone calls.
> 
> ...



I probably woulda scored higher on the quiz if I had one of the things... I mostly use IM to talk with friends unless it's in person.  Considering something like 95% of the population of Japan has cells, even little children, I'm not surprised you'd need to have one over there.


----------



## Naren (Apr 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I probably woulda scored higher on the quiz if I had one of the things... I mostly use IM to talk with friends unless it's in person.  Considering something like 95% of the population of Japan has cells, even little children, I'm not surprised you'd need to have one over there.



Seriously 95%. Probably 99.9% of people over 17. The only people who I can really imagine not having cell phones here are children under 4 (more realistically under 12). When I was an English teacher, I had a 6 year old student who had her own cell phone.

I used IM several times a day every day in the US. I talk to people on IM about once a week here in Japan. Sometimes 2-3 times a month.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Japan actually sounds like a very *interesting* place to live. Well, Tokyo in particular. 

I just finally got a cell phone this year for the first time. I was alot like you, E. And you know what? I still barely use it. Mostly just to call Em and say, "Ho-kay. I'll be at the back of so-and-so building to pick you up in 5 minutes." or, "What did you need from the store, mom?" I got a plan with the most basic minutes... 180 a month or something, but I wasn't worried, because I probably use only about 10 in a month. 

The computer on the other hand...


----------



## Naren (Apr 6, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Japan actually sounds like a very *interesting* place to live. Well, Tokyo in particular.



You should come and visit me sometime (preferably when I have several days off of work).



The Dark Wolf said:


> The computer on the other hand...



What? Do you pay for internet by the hour or something? 

I use my computer so much, it's insane. I actually use it a liiiittle less at home now that I am sitting in front of a computer screen (or television screen when I'm testing stuff on the PS2) all day long.

Sometimes I think of how much time I spend (waste?) in front of a computer...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Naren said:


> What? Do you pay for internet by the hour or something?
> 
> I use my computer so much, it's insane. I actually use it a liiiittle less at home now that I am sitting in front of a computer screen (or television screen when I'm testing stuff on the PS2) all day long.
> 
> Sometimes I think of how much time I spend (waste?) in front of a computer...


This is *exactly* what I meant when I said that. It's not the money... that's relatively cheap. But it's the TIME I spend on the computer, lol. *sigh*


----------



## Leon (Apr 6, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah that's true but if you hate it getting rid of boot loaders and restoring the MBR is something I'd rather not have to deal with. Speaking of which I should probably try to fix my small laptop at some point, lol.


i bet you could rig an on/on switch from RadioShack to switch the power from one drive to the other. then you wouldn't need to unplug it anymore. just mount the switch on the front, and flip away.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 6, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> This is *exactly* what I meant when I said that. It's not the money... that's relatively cheap. But it's the TIME I spend on the computer, lol. *sigh*



This is why I have the PODxt and one guitar permanently here at the PC, so I can get something productive outta sitting here so much.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2006)

Probably the only person who comes close to beating me at "on the computer" time is a guy Dave down the hall who just plays MMORPGs all day long, but I'm always up for longer during the day so I get more computer hours in. I think my desk setup tells you about how much time I spend on the computer, I don't have a TV, my monitor has TV inputs, LOL.

Oh yeah, I love my computer chair so much that I just had to have one at school (because I'm on the PC so long my dorm-supplied one hurt my back) and I just love it so...here's it at the dorm and at home and at home again. The one at school and at home are different btw.


----------



## Naren (Apr 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> This is why I have the PODxt and one guitar permanently here at the PC, so I can get something productive outta sitting here so much.



I don't have a chair for the table my laptop is on (or for the table my TV is on). I rock it old-school Japanese style, sitting on the floor. But I have a guitar stand with my RG1527 on it right behind my computer. So when I'm at the computer at home, I'm oftentimes playing the guitar.

I never bought a cable for my TV (the guy at the store where I bought the TV thought I was insane. For those of you who don't know, you need a cable to watch TV in Japan). So, my TV cannot display any TV shows. I use it for my PS2 only.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Naren said:


> I never bought a cable for my TV (the guy at the store where I bought the TV thought I was insane. For those of you who don't know, you need a cable to watch TV in Japan). So, my TV cannot display any TV shows. I use it for my PS2 only.


 That's hardcore.

I have my guitar and my Genetx desktop model (sometimes all my GNX pedals when I bring 'em home from the studio) right next to me, too, Toshiro. Makes playing on the computer so much fun.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah but he HAS a TV, true hardcore "geeks" don't need TVs, my computer monitor has a TV tuner, that's only for emergencies, I haven't watched a show on it since before January.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Bleah.


----------



## Drew (Apr 6, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I went to Sprint for a cheap cell phone. The phone with the camera was free, the phone without the camera was $29.99.



I'd have paid for the non-camera phone.  Honestly. 

Eric, actually, I've only had a cell for about just shy of two years (my 2 year Verizon contract runs up in June). Prior to that, I didn't particularly want one - i figure there're times when I don't WANT people to be able to get in touch with me whenever they want to, lol. I have a bit of a reclusive streak on occasion... Anyway, I only got one when me and my last roommate decided it was cheaper and more convenient to just get cell phones instead of a land line (well, laura told me she was getting a cell, and said if I wanted to I could get a land line for the house for myself, but she was just going to use the cell). So, I made the plunge... I do have to say they're convenient wen you're trying to meet up with people or make plans or traveling or whatnot - last fall i took a week off work and traveled down to DC for a wedding, driving down the coast and visiting friends, and without a cell my buddy in DC wouldn't have been able to give me a call the morning I was supposed to drive down asking if I could come down a bit early, because he'd just gotten two first base seats to a Nationals game (which turned out to be an awesome game incidentally, and we were like 3 rows back). 

I'm on what I think is Verizon's lowest plan, which has been perfect so far - most of my calls are made nights and weekends anyway, so I don't think I've gone over more than 200 billable minutes a month yet. I like the convenience, but at the same time I want to throw things at those people you see talking on a cell 24/7, and it's a HUGE pet peeve of mine when you see people having very loud, very personal conversations in public places, especially ones where you can't easily avoid them - trains, for instance.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bleah.


Bleah blah bleh blooooohooohoooh.

-> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=257212947592867023&q=drive+by+insults&pl=true
--> definitely nsfw


My friend Jim is friends with those guys, lol.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2006)

Seeing as how I carry a 5mp digital with me at all times anyway, with 640x480 video capability, I find a camera phone completely unnecessary. Where's the geek emoticon?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Bleah blah bleh blooooohooohoooh.
> 
> -> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=257212947592867023&q=drive+by+insults&pl=true
> --> definitely nsfw
> ...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah that crap's ridiculous, it's fun sometimes.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah that crap's ridiculous, it's fun sometimes.


I'm ashamed to admit... I've yelled a few random insults in my mispent youth. 

Of course, I've yelled some strangely courteous things, too. Huh. I'm strange.

(I wouldn't dream of doing something like that today, however.)


----------



## Naren (Apr 6, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah but he HAS a TV, true hardcore "geeks" don't need TVs, my computer monitor has a TV tuner, that's only for emergencies, I haven't watched a show on it since before January.



This way of thinking strikes me more as "complete loser who should die for his pathetic pseudo-elitist attitude " than "hardcore geek master (of nerdiness and darkness)."

On another note, you haven't watch a TV show since January?? Ha ha ha. YOU POSEUR! I haven't watched a TV show since January, 2001!

Ahem... excuse me...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Naren said:


> This way of thinking strikes me more as "complete loser who should die for his pathetic pseudo-elitist attitude " than "hardcore geek master (of nerdiness and darkness)."
> 
> On another note, you haven't watch a TV show since January?? Ha ha ha. YOU POSEUR! I haven't watched a TV show since January, 2001!
> 
> Ahem... excuse me...


Fuck, I've proudly watched a few shows here and there, namely, The Shield! (Which as I've stated ad nauseum is a terrrrific show.)

I also watch Smallville (big Superman fan)
WWE Raw (I love pro wrestling)

I also watched 30 Days lastr year extensively, from the guy who did the movie Supersize Me. Great series.

That's about it, though, but som tube shows r' grrrreeeeat.


----------



## Naren (Apr 6, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck, I've proudly watched a few shows here and there, namely, The Shield! (Which as I've stated ad nauseum is a terrrrific show.)
> 
> I also watch Smallville (big Superman fan)
> WWE Raw (I love pro wrestling)
> ...



I'm a big X-Files fan. Have 2 seasons on DVD and have seen every single episode from season 1-8. 

I was just playing along with D-EJ98325443's nerd geek elitism. All in fun...

Although it is true that I haven't watched a TV show on TV (on my TV, etc.) since 2001. All the TV shows I've seen since then, I've watched on DVD.

I don't like pro wrestling at all and I didn't really care for Smallville's "take" on Superman (I used to be a huge fan of the comic books). But, all's good in the hood, m'man.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 7, 2006)

lol, but I have watched a ridiculous amount of anime, LOL.


----------



## Naren (Apr 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, but I have watched a ridiculous amount of anime, LOL.



I bet I've seen more than you. I AM 4 years older than you, probably have been watching longer than you. And when I was a freelance translator, I translated the advertising and plot summary stuff for several japanimations and games. I also got offered a job yesterday to be a comic book ("manga") translator.

So I think I completely waste you there.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 7, 2006)

lol I wasn't competing or anything haha. I was just joking around too


----------



## Naren (Apr 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol I wasn't competing or anything haha. I was just joking around too



Yeah, I know. I know you've just been joking about the whole nerd thing. Hardcore nerds only use Apple 2 computers from 1982, by the way.

I've been denying I'm a nerd/geek or whatever for the last 13 years (still am denying it). My score on that first geek quiz was suprisingly low (of course, that was a pretty sucky quiz).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> I'm a big X-Files fan. Have 2 seasons on DVD and have seen every single episode from season 1-8.
> 
> I was just playing along with D-EJ98325443's nerd geek elitism. All in fun...
> 
> ...


I have hundreds of Superman comics. I am actually very, very pleased with Smallville. Much better series than Lois and Clark.

X-Files is/was a terrific show. Without a doubt. Fuck a duck.


----------



## Naren (Apr 7, 2006)

What I really don't like about Smallville is how they assume that Clark knew Lex Luther when he was younger. Also, the fact that, in the comics Lex Luther is 30-40 years older than Superman (Young Lex Luther was a scam Lex pulled when he was supposedly killed, but really got his brain put into a young body and masqueraded as his own son).

I never liked series where they assume that all the main characters of the original knew each other as children.

My brother likes Smallville too, but I don't really watch TV. It really is taste. I've never liked 24, but I have friends who love that show. I love X-Files, but I know people who don't like it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> What I really don't like about Smallville is how they assume that Clark knew Lex Luther when he was younger. Also, the fact that, in the comics Lex Luther is 30-40 years older than Superman (Young Lex Luther was a scam Lex pulled when he was supposedly killed, but really got his brain put into a young body and masqueraded as his own son).


Eric, this is a valid point, but really, comics (Superman in _particular_) are the _last_ medium to use as great examples of continuity. 

Golden age Supes, Silver age Supes, Pre-Crisis Supes, Post-Crisis Supes, the John Byrne Supes... heh, virtually anything is forgiveable in keeping the story flowing in the timeline of a character almost 70 years old, I think. DC, Marvel, those guys have reworked their histories so many times, who can keep track?


----------



## Naren (Apr 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Eric, this is a valid point, but really, comics (Superman in _particular_) are the _last_ medium to use as great examples of continuity.
> 
> Golden age Supes, Silver age Supes, Pre-Crisis Supes, Post-Crisis Supes, the John Byrne Supes... heh, virtually anything is forgiveable in keeping the story flowing in the timeline of a character almost 70 years old, I think. DC, Marvel, those guys have reworked their histories so many times, who can keep track?



True... but I don't know... there's still something about Smallville that I didn't like. 

X-Men is the worst series for continuity. The series has been running for almost 50 years and they contradict themselves so many times and write parts that make almost no sense. Despite that, I like it. Large scale long term comics that are written by large groups of people oftentimes have that problem. When I was young and read comics the most, I oftentimes made fun of comics in general with the "GRECKON?! BUT ALIVE!? Weren't you trapped in the Acid Mines of Kerall?" (see issue #12,320) "Yes, but you forgot an important thing. I still have the Thrakel-meister in my pocket." (see issue #8,123) "Andrall... this is his fault! He never told me!" "That's because he's actually a Virindian!" (see issue #10,985) "A Virindian?? That bastard! He told me he was a Zentair!" (see issue #11,754). 

To those who read American comics a lot, you'll know what I'm making fun of (none of that in Japanese comics).

On a side note, I saw "Cube" last night. That was a pretty cool movie. It reminded me of "Saw."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> True... but I don't know... there's still something about Smallville that I didn't like.


 Maybe the 'teen angst' thing? It's too bad, it's a good series. Especially this season. It is very, very dark. Nearly every episode has ended with some creepy, vaguely veiled sense of impending doom. I like it the most so far.



Naren said:


> X-Men is the worst series for continuity. The series has been running for almost 50 years and they contradict themselves so many times and write parts that make almost no sense. Despite that, I like it. Large scale long term comics that are written by large groups of people oftentimes have that problem. When I was young and read comics the most, I oftentimes made fun of comics in general with the "GRECKON?! BUT ALIVE!? Weren't you trapped in the Acid Mines of Kerall?" (see issue #12,320) "Yes, but you forgot an important thing. I still have the Thrakel-meister in my pocket." (see issue #8,123) "Andrall... this is his fault! He never told me!" "That's because he's actually a Virindian!" (see issue #10,985) "A Virindian?? That bastard! He told me he was a Zentair!" (see issue #11,754). To those who read American comics a lot, you'll know what I'm making fun of (none of that in Japanese comics).


 Yep, I couldn't agree more, dude. That's the nail on the head in the world of long-running comics. Understandable, but ha ha, as you point out, can make for some funny, ridiculous scenarios.


----------



## Town Drunk (Apr 7, 2006)

67 and the only reason I set up the home network was to play Monster Truck Madness 2 with the kids.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 7, 2006)

Speaking of printed things, I have every single Maximum PC, period. I have like 6 or so of the Boot magazines before they changed the name too hahaha.

There was like this Xbox demo or something like that which came to my school (UNCC) last night and so I got 2 free yahoo! "cozies" lol.


You guys ever been able to get windows networking/file sharing to work with XP Professional by the way? For some reason I can never get it to work, meh.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 7, 2006)

We don't want to go into a "how many anime have you seen" discussion. I remember watching fansubs of Urusei Yatsura more than 16 years ago. 

The only things I watch on TV anymore are Stargate SG1 and Southpark. 

(By this I mean broadcast TV, the DVD and VCR still run hot )


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 7, 2006)

52. Not too bad, but some of the questions should have had a "none of the above" option.

As an added bonus to my geeky-ness I set up our home network which has 3 laptops and 4 desktops. All of the desktops were built by me, 3 are mine, one's my Dad's. My Mum, my Dad and myself all have a laptop, but Mum never uses hers. My Dad got it for her to try and get her using a computer, but it didn't work.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the reason why I stopped watching TV was that I never learned the channels down here in Charlotte, they're all different with time warner than with cox.


----------



## Naren (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> We don't want to go into a "how many anime have you seen" discussion. I remember watching fansubs of Urusei Yatsura more than 16 years ago.



Oh, don't worry. We won't get into a "how many anime have you seen" discussion. I do remember watching fansubs of Urusei Yatsura about 10-12 years ago, though. Rumiko Takahashi used to be my favorite comic artist. I've read so much Ranma 1/2, Urusei Yatsura, Maison Ikkoku, Inuyasha (I saw like 150 episodes of the animation), and all of her short stories. I've also read every single Dragon Ball book (from book 1-46 in Japanese. I also own and have seen all 296 episodes of DBZ in Japanese, some with Chinese subtitles. Heh heh). Besides all the animations that I really liked, I've also seen so many worthless animations that I can't even remember.

If it was a contest, I know I'd completely waste Jeff here. But Toshiro... hm... I think we'd be pretty close and I don't know who would win. It'd probably be very unclear who'd win. So, let's not even get into the dicussion.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 8, 2006)

Heh, yeah, it's a lot.... Scary amounts. 

I do need to go through and replace my older fansubs with domestic dvds though. I wouldn't do it for Maison Ikkoku during the VHS era because Viz wanted too much money per episode(besides, the fansubbers added the extra scenes from tha manga to a certain episode, which makes it way more complete. The cultural notes at the top during the credits are also a plus over the 'real' release). 

Netflix has become my anime warehouse as of late. I find it easier at this age to just rent and watch something once/twice. Bittorrent has changed things a lot too, much easier for both the fans and the fansubbers with no funding VHS tapes and shipping them across country.

I don't read much manga, so ya got me there. I have a few things, mostly The Slayers, Ah Megami-sama, Ranma 1/2(is there anyone out there that hasn't read this? for years half of it was fan-translated online ), Blade Of The Immortal, some old Tenchi Muyo, but I just never really got into it as much. My GF is a manga-a-holic though, so it balances out.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha I love Tenchi, I downloaded the newest anime release of it (Ryo-Ohki or something) but I haven't gotten around to watching it yet (which is true of like half of the stuff I have). ...and now it's time for me to finish Mai Z-Hime/Otome.


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I don't read much manga, so ya got me there. I have a few things, mostly The Slayers, Ah Megami-sama, Ranma 1/2(is there anyone out there that hasn't read this? for years half of it was fan-translated online ), Blade Of The Immortal, some old Tenchi Muyo, but I just never really got into it as much. My GF is a manga-a-holic though, so it balances out.



When I went to college here in Japan, I would buy a new "manga" book from a nearby used bookstore almost every day. Some days, I'd buy 2-3. I'd oftentimes just randomly buy comics I had never heard of before, read it at home or school, and if I liked it, I'd buy the next book. If I didn't like it, I'd try a different series. I remember one series that looked absolutely awesome, but when I bought it and read it, it was actually kind of boring. Of course, I found a lot of really awesome series too. And I'd always sell the comics I had read and use the money to buy more comics. At one point (probably around 2003-2004), I was actually thinking how "manga" is so much more superior to animation (because the story moves along faster, the art is higher quality, etc.). Right now I don't read comics that much... unfortunately.

Yeah, Ranma is awesome. I've read a heck of a lot of Ranma. I've never seen the Maison Ikkoku animation, but I've read almost all of the comics (I found them for like 100 yen a book at a cool used shop and it was the special edition one that was extra long).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 9, 2006)

Lol, there are 7 seasons, the OVA and 2 movies of ranma 1/2...it's crazy.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 9, 2006)

Naren said:


> When I went to college here in Japan, I would buy a new "manga" book from a nearby used bookstore almost every day. Some days, I'd buy 2-3. I'd oftentimes just randomly buy comics I had never heard of before, read it at home or school, and if I liked it, I'd buy the next book. If I didn't like it, I'd try a different series. I remember one series that looked absolutely awesome, but when I bought it and read it, it was actually kind of boring. Of course, I found a lot of really awesome series too. And I'd always sell the comics I had read and use the money to buy more comics. At one point (probably around 2003-2004), I was actually thinking how "manga" is so much more superior to animation (because the story moves along faster, the art is higher quality, etc.). Right now I don't read comics that much... unfortunately.
> 
> Yeah, Ranma is awesome. I've read a heck of a lot of Ranma. I've never seen the Maison Ikkoku animation, but I've read almost all of the comics (I found them for like 100 yen a book at a cool used shop and it was the special edition one that was extra long).



100 yen a pop? For that I would get the manga too. 


D-EJ915: There are 38 volumes to the Ranma manga, and it owns the animated version 100%. The TV writers got cliche after a while, and used very few of Takahashi's story lines as the series went on.


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> 100 yen a pop? For that I would get the manga too.



The cheapest I've ever got manga was 10 for 300 yen in a bundle. There was this one series I had never read and had always wanted to read and they had it in a bundle of issues 1-10 for 300 yen. So I bought it. The first 2 books were kind of interesting, but it ended up boring me. But, hey! Only 300 yen! That's like $2.50 or so. Can't go wrong there.



Toshiro said:


> D-EJ915: There are 38 volumes to the Ranma manga, and it owns the animated version 100%. The TV writers got cliche after a while, and used very few of Takahashi's story lines as the series went on.



Yeah. I thought the manga was HILARIOUS. The animation was... sometimes funny, but not nearly as funny as the manga. And the animation did get kind of cliche.

38 volumes is a lot (Dragon Ball is 46 volumes, which spans the whole "Dragon Ball" animation and "Dragon Ball Z" animation. And DBZ is 296 episodes long on the animation). The longest running manga I can think of is this REALLY stupid police comedy manga that's been running since like the early 80s. There are over 100 volumes. I can't understand how it's run so long. It's not funny and it's not interesting. I forget the name, but it translates to something like "This is District 13 Police Box" (or something like that).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 10, 2006)

Golgo 13?

Yeah the Ranma anime gets old like half way through the 2nd season.


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Golgo 13?



What about "Golgo 13"?


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> The cheapest I've ever got manga was 10 for 300 yen in a bundle. There was this one series I had never read and had always wanted to read and they had it in a bundle of issues 1-10 for 300 yen. So I bought it. The first 2 books were kind of interesting, but it ended up boring me. But, hey! Only 300 yen! That's like $2.50 or so. Can't go wrong there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, story is Takahashi wanted to end it much earlier, had the whole ending drawn up, but they were making too much money off it, so pressured her to write a few more volumes. Guess she didn't want another Urusei Yatsura.  I was trying very hard to watch the TV series, but it got so damn old, and the way they wrote some characters was grating. 

Never heard of that Police thing- as long as it's not "You're Under Arrest".


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Yeah, story is Takahashi wanted to end it much earlier, had the whole ending drawn up, but they were making too much money off it, so pressured her to write a few more volumes. Guess she didn't want another Urusei Yatsura.  I was trying very hard to watch the TV series, but it got so damn old, and the way they wrote some characters was grating.
> 
> Never heard of that Police thing- as long as it's not "You're Under Arrest".



No, it's not "You're Under Arrest." A lot of the animations in Japan that are the most popular over here don't make it to America. For example, Doraemon is one of the most popular animations ever in Japan, has been going for over 30 years, has had over 10 movies, food lines/brands, and everything, but it is not available outside of Japan. Why? Because nobody would buy it. The US generally wants a kind of animation that it doesn't already have. The police show I'm thinking of is like a really really really stupid version of The Simpsons (kind of. That's the only comparison I can think of). Here are some other insanely popular animations here that aren't available in the US and probably never will be: Sazaesan, Atashinchi, Crayon no Shinchan (I HATE THIS SHOW SO MUCH. IT MAKES ME MAD JUST THINKING ABOUT IT. Probably one of the reasons I don't watch TV and can't even watch TV), Doraemon, and that police show I was talking about. There are probably a lot of other ones I'm missing, but all of the shows I just mention are seriously INSANELY popular, but I bet almost no American japanimation freaks have heard of them (some may have heard of Doraemon, but I doubt many have actually seen it).

As for long Takahashi Rumiko animations, Inuyasha went a pretty long time. I was pretty interested in it until about episode 70 or so and then I was like "what the hell?" and stopped watching.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> No, it's not "You're Under Arrest." A lot of the animations in Japan that are the most popular over here don't make it to America. For example, Doraemon is one of the most popular animations ever in Japan, has been going for over 30 years, has had over 10 movies, food lines/brands, and everything, but it is not available outside of Japan. Why? Because nobody would buy it. The US generally wants a kind of animation that it doesn't already have. The police show I'm thinking of is like a really really really stupid version of The Simpsons (kind of. That's the only comparison I can think of). Here are some other insanely popular animations here that aren't available in the US and probably never will be: Sazaesan, Atashinchi, Crayon no Shinchan (I HATE THIS SHOW SO MUCH. IT MAKES ME MAD JUST THINKING ABOUT IT. Probably one of the reasons I don't watch TV and can't even watch TV), Doraemon, and that police show I was talking about. There are probably a lot of other ones I'm missing, but all of the shows I just mention are seriously INSANELY popular, but I bet almost no American japanimation freaks have heard of them (some may have heard of Doraemon, but I doubt many have actually seen it).
> 
> As for long Takahashi Rumiko animations, Inuyasha went a pretty long time. I was pretty interested in it until about episode 70 or so and then I was like "what the hell?" and stopped watching.



Crayon no Shinchan's Theme song is on a Kikuko Inoue CD I have, I think.  Whatever it is, it's an annoying song.  

Inu Yasha's like 167 episodes or something, Urusei Yatsura was 195. Ranma's 160 I believe, and Maison Ikkoku was only like 92 or so. 

Isn't Doraemon some big white puff-ball looking thing? I have moe than a few *real*(Not that edited biased shit ADV puts out here)Newtypes and I recall something like that...


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Crayon no Shinchan's Theme song is on a Kikuko Inoue CD I have, I think.  Whatever it is, it's an annoying song.
> 
> Inu Yasha's like 167 episodes or something, Urusei Yatsura was 195. Ranma's 160 I believe, and Maison Ikkoku was only like 92 or so.
> 
> Isn't Doraemon some big white puff-ball looking thing? I have moe than a few *real*(Not that edited biased shit ADV puts out here)Newtypes and I recall something like that...



I had one "real" Newtype. I liked that it had a lot of non-animation stuff in it too (usually SF and horror movies, though. So it still maintained a geeky atmosphere).

The Crayon no Shinchan theme song IS really annoying. Everything about that show is annoying. You are right about Maison Ikkoku. Even though I didn't watch the animation, I do remember it was about 90 so episodes long.

Doraemon is supposed to be a robot cat from the future. I think he looks nothing like a robot, nothing like a cat, and doesn't seem like he's from the future. He has all these insane powers, most of which are stupid Japanese puns that wouldn't translate well into English. Such as the Hon'yaku Kon'nyaku ("Hon'yaku" means "translation"; Naren would be a "Hon'yakusha" translator. "Kon'nyaku" is a gelatin-like food made out the starch of yams). And anyone who eats this "Hon'yaku Kon'nyaku" (Translation kon'nyaku) can understand any language. Or there is "dokodemo doa" (another stupid pun), which is a door that will take you anywhere you want to go. There are a lot of other stupid ones. If you seach for "doraemon" on google images, I'm sure you'll get a pic of him. He's blue (not a big white puff thing). He's probably been the most popular animation character among kids for the last 20 years or so. I think the show is kind of boring.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 10, 2006)

YAAAYYYYYYYY!

(Doraemon)


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay, I've seen pics of that blue thing, was thinking white for some reason... Probably because of all the Ranma talk... Ghost Cat. 

The biggest problem I have with Newtype USA is that you can instantly tell it's published by ADV, the format is completely different from Newtype Japan, and there's an ad for an ADV release on almost every page. If I wanted to read ADV's website, I'd go there, not pay for a magazine. 

On a side note, my GF refuses to watch Maison Ikkoku because it "looks too dated"..  The geek in me was pretty close to dumping her just for saying that.... Scary.


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2006)

I've never read the US version of Newtype (or any US japanimation magazine. I think they almost seem to be making fun of the fans).



Toshiro said:


> On a side note, my GF refuses to watch Maison Ikkoku because it "looks too dated"..  The geek in me was pretty close to dumping her just for saying that.... Scary.



Wow. That would be a BIG turnoff for me because I have a thing for 80's futuristic violent animation (like Akira, Baoh Raihousha, Hokuto No Ken, etc. etc.) In fact, not just that, I think 80's animation, in general, just has more of an appeal to me. I'm not sure exactly why.

The Maison Ikkoku animation was like late 80's. How is that DATED? Does she refuse to watch movies from the 70's and 80's because they don't have digital picture and lots of pretty special effects? Wowie.

I haven't watched the Maison Ikkoku animation, but I'd love to since I've read so much of the comics.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> I've never read the US version of Newtype (or any US japanimation magazine. I think they almost seem to be making fun of the fans).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like mid 80's. I'm working her up to it with forced Urusei Yatsura marathons.  I think her main problem with it is that the VHS is worn down a bit, where she's all used to the damn bright ass DVD picture quality. That and there's no magic, or curses, or aliens, or any of that shit. Her fav animes are all girlie, and I'm trying to branch her out a bit. My favs are all from the 80's/90's; Patlabor, Kimagure Orange Road, Maison Ikkoku, Slayers, etc. 

Basically, I think she's just into Shojo. She likes Sailor Moon, and Wedding Peach, and shit like that. I've got her watching Saber Marrionette J, Sakura Taisen, and other more middle of the road stuff though.  I'm more 'hardcore' than she is, by far, which is okay.


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2006)

Kimagure Orange Road was one of the early manga I got into. I always liked that series.

Most of my favorite animations are pretty violent, gory, or full of stuff that would get it an R rating if it were live action. I can't stand most of the shojo stuff (there is some of it that is kind of cool. I watched the "Nana" movie and enjoyed it. The songs in it were pretty good, I have to admit). I know a guy who is starting a comic company (marketing Japanese comics in the US) and he asked me "will you translate the stuff for me?" and I said "If it's not shojo, probably yeah."


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 10, 2006)

I saw Fushigi Yuugi, that's about as Shojo as I could get. The magical girl stuff is too much though, I keep hoping for someone to come in, point, laugh, and blow them all up.

I understand her like of it though, I mean that's her thing.  She buys Ceres manga, and I look at fantasy novels.  Thouh we're both drooling over the set of Mai-Hime gashapon figures I just bought. I thought they were gonna be all small, like the series 2 set I got at a con last month, but these are quite nice. Looks like they're based on the PS2 game, not the anime though, going by the boxes...


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2006)

I saw one Fushigi Yuugi OVA and some of the TV show. It was okay, but, like you, I was waiting for someone to come in and blow everyone up, but it never happened. Maybe I've seen too many of the "turn the fighters into bloody pulps of flesh" animations.

I've never even seen this "Mai-Hime" even though I translated some stuff for it for a previous job I had (so, I know what it's about. But I've never seen it).


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> I saw one Fushigi Yuugi OVA and some of the TV show. It was okay, but, like you, I was waiting for someone to come in and blow everyone up, but it never happened. Maybe I've seen too many of the "turn the fighters into bloody pulps of flesh" animations.
> 
> I've never even seen this "Mai-Hime" even though I translated some stuff for it for a previous job I had (so, I know what it's about. But I've never seen it).



It sorta reminds me of Utena, but without the annoying parts, and a lot more fighting/powers. Oh yeah, and a bit of fan service 'h' thrown in.  It was a good series, it'll probably go over well here now that Bandai is releasing it. Pretty popular as a fansub.

I'm eagerly awaiting the 2nd season of Ah Megami-sama. It's interesting to see a new perspective on that manga. The first OAV was great, but I feel like this does Kajishima's artwork a bit better(in the same way Stand Alone Complex does a better job of Shirow's work than the 2 GITS movies did, IMO).


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> It sorta reminds me of Utena, but without the annoying parts, and a lot more fighting/powers. Oh yeah, and a bit of fan service 'h' thrown in.



It's got sex in it?  Wow, I never would have guessed that from what I read about it, the pictures online, and other stuff. Looked more like an animation geared at younger teens.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah...there's no sex in Mai Hime or Z-Hime, lol...at least from what I can remember? At least there's none on Z-Hime, I just finished watching that.

I think Mai Z-Hime is a little bit more believeable than Mai Hime is, I mean come on some kind of sword-eyeball thing that wakes up every 300 years or something and recreates the earth? oh yeah that's believable lol.

Naren you a fan of Guyver? I thought the new recreations of it were pretty good but I haven't seen the original in ages so my opinion's not really the best on it.

I thought it was kind of weird how Shuffle! all of a sudden turned into this "wow we've got boobs" kind of anime at like episode 14 or something, it completely took me by surprise, now there's all about boobs and panties I was like wtf...oh well I like it so w/e.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> It's got sex in it?  Wow, I never would have guessed that from what I read about it, the pictures online, and other stuff. Looked more like an animation geared at younger teens.



I'm thinking more 'perv' difinition over actual hentai, there's litterally dozens of panty shots in 'hime', etc.

Otome is more shojo, IMO. Still good, but way more aimed at young girls. 

Ans neither scenario is realistic, so what's the point of that?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hahahaha the realism factor is pretty much zero, but that's higher than Shuffle!'s realism factor, lol.

oh yeah HAHAHAHA, in My Hime there's a panty thief and they cover the whole dorm in underwear, I thought that was kind of funny, I had forgotten about that.

I watched the first episode of Planetes the other day and I didn't get into it at all...I think I might just delete that, not really my style of stuff.


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2006)

No, D-EJ915, I haven't really seen much of Guyver. It's one of those robot animations, right?



Toshiro said:


> I'm thinking more 'perv' difinition over actual hentai, there's litterally dozens of panty shots in 'hime', etc.
> 
> Otome is more shojo, IMO. Still good, but way more aimed at young girls.
> 
> Ans neither scenario is realistic, so what's the point of that?



"H" (pronounced "ecchi", and not "eechi" - that's something else) refers to "sex." Some people may ask why the letter "H"? Well, the Japanese word for "pervert" or "perversion" is "Hentai" and the first letter of "Hentai" is H. 

The usage is different, however. "Hentai" has a really really negative sound to it and NO ONE would admit to being "hentai" (ie, wanting to have sex with underaged girls, wanting to rape someone, wanting to urinate on a girl, wanting to do bizarre things, etc. "Hentai" basically means "NOT NORMAL" because the original meaning of "hentai" is metamorphosis and abnormality, which twisted into the sexual perversion meaning. Many of the animations that American japanimation fans refer to as "hentai" are not "hentai" at all. There are truely sickly perverted animations out there that would turn most normal people's stomachs sick, where 6 demons are raping 1 junior high school girl on a train in front of several people - or things worse than that.

H ("Ecchi"), on the other hand, is like a kind of lighter way of talking about sex. Used with the "to do" verb "suru" it means "to have sex". Ex. "ecchi shitai?" - "Do you want to have sex?" and "Ecchi suki?" - "Do you like having sex?" If you use it as an adjective (Japanese words can oftentimes be used as noun, adjective, AND verb), it means "kinky" or "sexual" (for example, if a movie was "ecchi", it would have a lot of nudity and sex scenes in it. It might even be a porno). In fact, in Japanese, "ecchi na bideo" could be translated to English as "adult video" or "sex tape" or something along those lines. In some Japanese animations, when they want to show an adult video store, they won't write a name on it, but will just write "ecchi" over the door in katakana (the same with books. Maybe a character is reading a porn magazine and it just says "ecchi" on the front). "Ecchi", depending on whether it is used as a verb, noun, or adjective, can have several different meaning, but all having to do with the act of sexual intercourse. Depending on context, I would use different English to express it. When I was an English teacher, whenever I was doing the alphabet and got to "H", all my boy students would gigle and laugh and say "ecchi! ecchi!" (and sometimes girls too, but mostly just the boys) and I would say "NO! EICH!" (emphasising the correct English pronunciation). Japanese little kids are very different from American kids. Little 5 year old boys will sometimes be making potty jokes as well as boob jokes and sex jokes... Ah, just a different culture (than the US), though.

That's why I was suprised that you said the Mai-Hime series had "H fan service." I'd never heard of that before. If I took that at face value, I'd imagine it's like one of those unofficial fan animations that some fans make of their favorite characters into a "pink" animation or a slight porno. Either that, or those stupid animations that have no real point other than showing really mild sex scenes that allude to stuff more than really showing anything. If it's got a bunch of panty shots and that's about it I'd call it "sleazy" (If I was referring to it in Japanese, I might say something like "iyarashii" or, in a more technical term, "ikagawashii.") Can't think of any other words at the moment, but I'm sure there are plenty.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2006)

Guyver is "reject" armor that there are 3 samples on the earth. When you call out "guyver" (which is weird since why would you call out "reject" to your armor..weird whatever) anyway and it comes out of your back and you're now a super-badass. They made some crappy live-action movies based off of it, I haven't seen them and I don't want to.

www.guyver.jp is the new site.

btw "H" is spelled aitch in english, it looks weird but it's phoenetic.


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Guyver is "reject" armor that there are 3 samples on the earth. When you call out "guyver" (which is weird since why would you call out "reject" to your armor..weird whatever) anyway and it comes out of your back and you're now a super-badass. They made some crappy live-action movies based off of it, I haven't seen them and I don't want to.
> 
> www.guyver.jp is the new site.



I saw like 1 episode of the animation and thought it was kind of stupid. I barely remember what it was about. I just remember that I didn't like it.



D-EJ915 said:


> btw "H" is spelled aitch in english, it looks weird but it's phoenetic.



Well, I was just trying to show that I was saying the proper way to pronounce it. "Aitch" might be the way H is spelled in English, but it's not phonetic. In phonetics (I studied linguistics in college), "H" would be spelled ech (because in international phonetics "e" usually has an "a" sound. In Japanese phonetic romanized spelling, "e" has an "Eh" sound (like the e in "men". It's not "animay"; it's "ah nee meh." One reason I never use that word, the other reason being that "anime" does not refer to Japanese animation, but to all animation all over the world.)

But then you're just splitting hairs over the fact that I was just trying to demonstrate to the kids, vocally, how "H" is actually pronounced.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> No, D-EJ915, I haven't really seen much of Guyver. It's one of those robot animations, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so much "H Fan service", more like Fan service with a (small letter)'h' tinge to it. There's implied Yuri near the ending, like every school-girl in the thing has a DD rack, and there's tons of innuendo floating around. I classify a difference between say, Ranma running around topless, versus what goes on in some of the episodes of Mai-Hime(like the Nun, woah!). I'm just used to hearing that in reguards to slightly perv'd out anime over here. It's usage has taken on the same stigma that "Otaku" had in the 80s-90s, even if it's definition is wrong based on the real useage in Japan.

I've heard people talk about another show Negima as 'ecchi', while there is no sex in it, just assloads of school-girls wearing almost nothing and lusting after the kid-teacher.

Damn internet slang!


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> It's usage has taken on the same stigma that "Otaku" had in the 80s-90s, even if it's definition is wrong based on the real useage in Japan.



Sometimes I try to explain that "otaku" means "nerd" or "geek" in Japanese, but in the US, there are a lot of people who call themselves "nerds" or "geeks" (like in this thread), which takes out a lot of the insultiveness to it. In Japanese, "otaku" has a mocking, almost insulting tone, meaning "nerd." (The origin of the term "otaku" is that the expression "otaku" means literally "your house" and is a polite way to refer to other people, basically a very polite reserved word for "you". For example, "Otaku wa nan no anime ga ichiban suki na no deshou ka?" And these nerds had/have such low people skills that they refer to some of their own close friends with this polite term. And the term "Otaku" was used mockingly to refer to those people. Nowadays many people don't know the origin of the term, but it still has that condescending feel, usually.

Just today, over lunch, one of the other game translators was talking about a term he was going to translate, but he wasn't sure what to use. So some of us suggested ideas. And another translator said, "You know that if you get it even a little off, the fans will hate you." and I said, "Even if you get it completely right, the fans will hate you. They'll rip you apart with their weak misunderstanding of Japanese, claiming some fan did a better translation job with his half-ass crap." (I am, of course, referring to the maniac fan-boy/fan-girl "otaku"s, who I loath. I, myself, am, of course, a "fan.")



Toshiro said:


> I've heard people talk about another show Negima as 'ecchi', while there is no sex in it, just assloads of school-girls wearing almost nothing and lusting after the kid-teacher.
> 
> Damn internet slang!



Yeah, I remember several years ago seeing some animations referred to as "hentai" and them actually being very mild and another one someone had posted as "ecchi" and it just had some panties.

This is simply a case of misused vocabulary.

I shouldn't get into the stuff that irritates me about some people. I wrote the definitive "Otaku" article 3-4 years ago, which got me a lot of hate mail from self-professed American "otakus." There are so many things in that article that hit on exactly what irritates me. I've encountered a lot of these people since I've always been into computers, have always loved comics and animation (since I was a very young kid) and have always loved video games (since I was 6). There's your normal fan and then there's your psycho fan-boy/girl (some of them are nice, I guess. Most are just... illogical and insane).


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> Sometimes I try to explain that "otaku" means "nerd" or "geek" in Japanese, but in the US, there are a lot of people who call themselves "nerds" or "geeks" (like in this thread), which takes out a lot of the insultiveness to it. In Japanese, "otaku" has a mocking, almost insulting tone, meaning "nerd." (The origin of the term "otaku" is that the expression "otaku" means literally "your house" and is a polite way to refer to other people, basically a very polite reserved word for "you". For example, "Otaku wa nan no anime ga ichiban suki na no deshou ka?" And these nerds had/have such low people skills that they refer to some of their own close friends with this polite term. And the term "Otaku" was used mockingly to refer to those people. Nowadays many people don't know the origin of the term, but it still has that condescending feel, usually.
> 
> Just today, over lunch, one of the other game translators was talking about a term he was going to translate, but he wasn't sure what to use. So some of us suggested ideas. And another translator said, "You know that if you get it even a little off, the fans will hate you." and I said, "Even if you get it completely right, the fans will hate you. They'll rip you apart with their weak misunderstanding of Japanese, claiming some fan did a better translation job with his half-ass crap." (I am, of course, referring to the maniac fan-boy/fan-girl "otaku"s, who I loath. I, myself, am, of course, a "fan.")
> 
> ...



Otaku-No-Video! Heh, I actually watched that about 3-4 times, even the 'interveiws' with real people.  Yes, I am well aware of the fanatic aspect, including the never leaving your house thing. I put it in my profile here as a bit of a joke, since I can get more than a bit insane over metal. 

It doesn't both me too much if small things are changed based on an opinion of something being translated... On the other hand, blatant changes made to americanize things, or for some moronic english-based laughs(the PMS reference in the Slayers OAV dub that made my skin crawl, or the Warner Bros. Cartoon one in the Movie dub. ADV is my nemesis. lol). Take for instance Lunar. One of my favorite games of all time. Unfortunately Vic Ireland of Working Designs thouht US pop culture references were a great idea to use in translating it. GAH.


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes! Otaku no bideo is a perfect example of those people. For example, the people who never leave their houses ("hikikomori").

I have more trouble translating things when they are taken from English than when they are just in Japanese. My approach to translation is to translate what's there into real natural English, making as close an equivalent to the Japanese as I can (for example, I would never put US pop culture references into a game, unless there were US pop culture references originally in the Japanese). I don't want to get into a tirade about how the majority of fan subs are wrong for the most part (well, obviously, since they're done by amateurs, they would be. I remember 4 years ago, writing an e-mail to a fan subber because there were so many errors in his subtitles. But, the fans for the most part don't understand Japanese, so they won't notice the errors, anyway). Ah, I really should stop. I could go off into a real tirade, which would not be good. I know a guy who has a laid back attitude of "Who cares? It's close enough." I come from a literature/creative writing background. So I really care about accuracy and loyally translating the original into a good English equivalent.

I have actually translated and "fan" subbed several films by now, all live action Japanese films though (no animation - there are too many people doing that. Besides, some fan would probably get pissed at me for saying "sword" instead of "katana" or "curse" instead of "noroi" or "Hey, Kumi" instead of "Hey, Kumi-chan." Those kinds of fan subs irritate me more than anything.)


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 11, 2006)

I hear you on the "-chan" in the subtitles. There's no point when you can f'ing hear it in the audio track to spell it out on the screen. "Sword"... Well, in a samurai flick I'd expect Katana/Wakizashi/Tachi/Nodachi/etc over just sword, but that's admittedly being nit-picky. lol

One thing that bugs the ever-living-fuck out of me is when they translate attack names. Leave the shit in Japanese! 9 times out of 10 the phrase sounds like, or reads like, complete ass in english.


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I hear you on the "-chan" in the subtitles. There's no point when you can f'ing hear it in the audio track to spell it out on the screen. "Sword"... Well, in a samurai flick I'd expect Katana/Wakizashi/Tachi/Nodachi/etc over just sword, but that's admittedly being nit-picky. lol



Although those are all names for swords, "katana" just means "sword." It's not a specific kind. I would say "katana" should always be translated as "sword." In a samurai movie, it's obvious that it's not a German longsword or a French rapier). Wakizashi, Tachi, Nodachi, Tanto, etc. are all specific names for kinds of swords. So, with those, I could see them being translated as just "Wakizashi" or a description of what the sword is (your average viewer isn't going to know the difference between a wakizashi and a nodachi). But, there is no excuse not to translate "katana" as "sword." It is simply the Japanese general word for "sword." If it was an animation with lots of different kinds of swords from around the world, I might translate "katana" as "Japanese sword." The term that generally refers to European-style swords would be "Tsurugi" (this is used for Chinese style swords sometimes, too). 

But then again, there are over 40 words for swords in Japanese (many of which are not used even in English books about Japanese swords) and there is less than 1% of the US populace who could understand what most of them are. So, really, as a general rule, I would translate all of them as "sword" unless it was essential to the story or a character's personality to know exactly what kind of sword it is (and even then, you can see the sword with your eyes, so does it really need the super specific name that no one outside of Japan has even heard of).



Toshiro said:


> One thing that bugs the ever-living-fuck out of me is when they translate attack names. Leave the shit in Japanese! 9 times out of 10 the phrase sounds like, or reads like, complete ass in english.



This, to me, really depends on the game or animation and on the attack names. Some attack names in Japanese are too difficult for non-speakers to remember like "Maryoku-gensoku-tsurugashima-ken" or "Hadou-Kiai-Ise-Harakitte-chidori-ran-keri" And if you've never seen any animations with attacks that long, then either you haven't watched a lot of fighting animations or these kinds of animations just don't go to the US. Because there are plenty of them there.

In some cases, I would leave the attack name in Japanese. In other cases, I would translate it. It may seem stupid that a character is screaming "whirling kick" while performing a whirling kick, but what the guy is screaming in Japanese literally means "whirling kick" and no one in real life would ever yell the name of an attack before doing it. In cases where the words/kanji being used are not actual words themselves, but are symbols with meaning to them, I'd probably just use the Japanese word (in some cases, it might be important to translate it to English. For example, if it was the "Ultimate Oblivion technique", I'd have to let people know. The Japanese viewers know something bad is going down when they hear the attack name for the first time. The Americans just go "Kyoku... what's that attack...?")

And if the phrase reads like ass in English, you might not be realizing that the phrase also sounds like ass in Japanese (to most Japanese viewers who understand it). Maybe some little kids think the attack names sound cool and go around yelling "Air blast" or "lightning fist". In A LOT of animations, the attack names are already in English - like Dragon Ball Z's Bejiita's "Big Bang Attack" (Biggu Bangu Atakku!) 

I think most of this stuff really depends very very specifically on the exact case. But, in the case of video game translation, I would never leave an attack name in Japanese unless the guy was a martial artist (and even then, I'd probably translate it into English). I'd hate to imagine that the people playing the game I translated have to remember 50 different attack names in Japanese, wondering what each one does. In RPGs, however, most magic names/attacks are already taken from English. "Fire" - "Faia", "Water" - "Uootaa", "Cure" - "Kearu", etc.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 11, 2006)

"Hey-all you kids!""

"Hut check m'nut sack!"

Classic Street Fighter 3 attack calls.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 11, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> "Hey-all you kids!""
> 
> "Hut check m'nut sack!"
> 
> Classic Street Fighter 3 attack calls.




Eh, whether it makes more sense or not doesn't really matter to me, in fact I'd really like it better if it was in Japanese as the cheesy-ness index increases. That way I don't know how corny it really is. 

Ki-blasts in anime are the biggest one for me. Mouko Takabisha sounds better than the Tiger-whatever-the-fuck it translates it into. Sakura's attacks in Sakura Taisen just do not work in english either, and while the Japanese kids understand it, I don't want to, ruins the moment if you will. 

I consider attack names and spell names to be like a person's name, you wouldn't translate the names of the cast, so why mess with it. Personally I like the way they handled the Kenshin sub, the attack names were translated in the notes on the DVDs, so that if you *wanted* to know you could, and those of us who don't didn't have to read it.


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2006)

Funny post, by the way, Bob. Heh.



Toshiro said:


> Eh, whether it makes more sense or not doesn't really matter to me, in fact I'd really like it better if it was in Japanese as the cheesy-ness index increases. That way I don't know how corny it really is.
> 
> Ki-blasts in anime are the biggest one for me. Mouko Takabisha sounds better than the Tiger-whatever-the-fuck it translates it into. Sakura's attacks in Sakura Taisen just do not work in english either, and while the Japanese kids understand it, I don't want to, ruins the moment if you will.
> 
> I consider attack names and spell names to be like a person's name, you wouldn't translate the names of the cast, so why mess with it. Personally I like the way they handled the Kenshin sub, the attack names were translated in the notes on the DVDs, so that if you *wanted* to know you could, and those of us who don't didn't have to read it.



I can hear you. In games like Street Fighter, I'm all for not redubbing it and leaving it as the original (technically I'm always against redubbing, but I've come to accept that most people don't want to play a game with subtitles or watch a TV show with subtitles). Games like Street Fighter ARE cheesy, but the Japanese attack names being yelled before the attack is just essential to the genre.

Wow. That makes me want to whip out my arcade emulator and start playing some old fighting games like Street Fighter 2, Vampior Savior, and Marvel VS. Capcom.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> Funny post, by the way, Bob. Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally, I loved the original voices in Tales Of Destiny, and when Tales of Eternia(rebadged ToD2) came out over here I was horribly disappointed by the dubbing. I woulda paid I bit extra to get a subbed version, or just a silent one.  Same with Lunar, especially the newer PSX versions, where the dub actors couldn't act at all, IMO. Especially annoying because all but the movies are already subbed, the text is running at the bottom in time with the voice-overs, wouldn't take much to put out a version that wasn't hard on the ears... lol But you know, no americans watch subs, and everything needs to be in english.....


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Personally, I loved the original voices in Tales Of Destiny, and when Tales of Eternia(rebadged ToD2) came out over here I was horribly disappointed by the dubbing. I woulda paid I bit extra to get a subbed version, or just a silent one.  Same with Lunar, especially the newer PSX versions, where the dub actors couldn't act at all, IMO. Especially annoying because all but the movies are already subbed, the text is running at the bottom in time with the voice-overs, wouldn't take much to put out a version that wasn't hard on the ears... lol But you know, no americans watch subs, and everything needs to be in english.....



I've never played an RPG with vocal audio in English. I played Final Fantasy X and Final Fantasy XII (about halfway through right now) in Japanese. I played Tales Of Eternia (Tales Of Destiny II in the US) in Japanese. Damn, I can't remember all of them, but any RPG I've played that had voices, I played in Japanese. For one reason, because the original is always better than a redub (even if it's a good redub, the original will be better). And for other reasons, because I live in Japan, want to play in the original language, etc.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> I've never played an RPG with vocal audio in English. I played Final Fantasy X and Final Fantasy XII (about halfway through right now) in Japanese. I played Tales Of Eternia (Tales Of Destiny II in the US) in Japanese. Damn, I can't remember all of them, but any RPG I've played that had voices, I played in Japanese. For one reason, because the original is always better than a redub (even if it's a good redub, the original will be better). And for other reasons, because I live in Japan, want to play in the original language, etc.



Lucky.  

I have a fansub of the ToE OAV, the original voices are sooooooooooo much better.  I'd rather not know what the hell is going on than have some of the voices prattling on in the dub. I mute my TV during every voice part in RPGs on reflex now.


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Lucky.
> 
> I have a fansub of the ToE OAV, the original voices are sooooooooooo much better.  I'd rather not know what the hell is going on than have some of the voices prattling on in the dub. I mute my TV during every voice part in RPGs on reflex now.



That's sad. When I was playing Tales Of Eternia, I always looked forward to movie scenes and long audio dialogue scenes. 

I played literally over 100 RPGs before 2001 (on NES, SNES, Sega Genesis, Sega Gamegear, Nintendo Gameboy, N64, computer, and some on PS1). Since 2001, I've only played maybe 10-15 (at the most 20). Back then, no RPGs had actual voices. I actually loved FF10 (which had hours upon hours of voices in it), but I played in Japanese, so I can't tell you how good or bad the English dub was.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2006)

Naren I think you should be given an award for like "omg Japanese knowledge" lol.

As for the "-chan," etc. in subs, I think it's missing something if I don't see it there, I mean...it's like leaving something you, maybe just to me though.

lol Rekuum had the dumbest attack names ever in DBZ, of all the characters I think his were the worst.


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> As for the "-chan," etc. in subs, I think it's missing something if I don't see it there, I mean...it's like leaving something you, maybe just to me though.



That is the attitude I hate.

A: You can hear them saying "chan"; so there is no need to WRITE it in the subtitles.
B: It is not English. You can't say you "translated" an animation if it has words like "san" or "chan." They can either be translated to English or be left out.
C: I have never ever met a "japanimation" fan who knew what these name endings mean. I have met lots and lots of people who thought they knew what they mean. Some huge Ranma fan gave me a huge explanation of their meanings and what they're used for, overflowing with pride and, when she was done, I said "Actually you're wrong." It kind of shattered the person's confidence because she knew that I knew a hell of a lot more than her (she had taken like 1 and a half years of college Japanese. So she was very very low level).
D: It does not create a "Japanese" atmosphere. It creates this language that is neither English nor Japanese. This annoying nerd language that improperly uses Japanese mixed with English. And the words used are very useless words. For example, "Hey, Jennifer-chan. Isn't this kawaii? I love nekos. This ramen is oishii." Now some Japanese exchange students in the US (or in Japan) combine English and Japanese, but not at all the same way. My friend, Erika (Japanese), would say that like this "Hey, Jennifer. Isn't this cute? I love cats da yo ne. This ramen is tasty da yo." Personally I don't like either usage much, but the one being used by Japanese is more grammatically correct and logical of a fusion.

You will pretty much not find "-chan" or any of the title/name endings in Japanese in a professional sub for an animation. The only place you will find them are in fan subs (which equals: amateur, low experience, and laziness). I think the 2 main reasons for leaving them in are: they want to put a more "American Japanimation" feel to the animation and they just don't know what to translate "chan" to (ever thought of just not translating it? There is no equivalent in English). 

Do we say "Hey, what's up, Jack-chan? That was an oishii momiji-manju, right? I love momiji-manju, toku ni the chocolate kind. What shurui is your favorite? My ichiban suki na shurui would, of course, be the maccha flavor. You don't like maccha aji? Why not? It's oishii deshou?" 

What I hate about the "otaku" community is that it's "cool" to use Japanese words, but it's not cool to use any Japanese words the other nerds don't know. So, I couldn't just bust out full on into Japanese.

This tendency in fan subbing (for animation) and fan translations (for manga) really really really got on my nerves about 2 years ago, so I did my own fan translation of Naruto book 1, chapter 8 (I think). On page 1, it was my completely normal translation. On the second page, I started leaving Japanese words like "-chan", "-kun", "-dono", "-san", "-sama", "-baba", etc. etc. in the translation. By the third page, I was leaving in words like "kawaii" and "neko." By the fourth page, I was leaving in a lot of Japanese nouns, so it'd be like "Kakashi-sensei, I lost my shuriken in the mori! I think an inu might have stolen my hirumeshi too!" By the fifth page, I was leaving in a lot of Japanese verbs, so it'd be like "Kakashi-sensei! I nakushita my shuriken in the mori! I omou an inu might have nusunda my hirumeshi too!" well, it kept going liek this, page by page until it was quite hilarious. By the second to last page, it was all romanized Japanese, like "Kakashi-sensei, ore mori de shuriken o nakushita n da yo! Inu ga hirumeshi o nusunda ja nai ka to omotteru n da kedo!" And the very last page was all in Japanese with kanji, hiragana, and katakana.

That's how I feel about the incomplete translations that proliferate in fan subs and fan manga translations.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess maybe it's more of a disconnect for me where I'm like "okay I heard this but it's different here." Whatever, it's really not a big deal. I'm also bothered by people whore are always like "OMG IT's SOO LIKE THIS" and spout their "knowledge" but they really have no idea what they're talking about, or even if they do it's just annoying. I used to be sort of like that so I guess that's where I got that attitude from.

Quick question, do people actually talk like it is in anime? With all the extended words and things like that...I can't really see people actually talking that way for some reason.


----------



## Michael (Apr 12, 2006)

I scored 17.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> That is the attitude I hate.
> 
> A: You can hear them saying "chan"; so there is no need to WRITE it in the subtitles.
> B: It is not English. You can't say you "translated" an animation if it has words like "san" or "chan." They can either be translated to English or be left out.
> ...



Man, Naruto as a whole seems to attract the largest percentage of morons of any show, outside DBz, over here. I'm just waiting for the finger-thing to start up, so I can flee the country. 

Aren't honorifics part of the 'formality' level of who you're speaking to, sorta like how well you know someone? More a social respect thing, I'd guess. I can definitely understand someone getting confused using R1/2 as a basis, I mean shit they use them to describe which gender he is at the moment(especially in fan-fiction, where the englishese is run rampant).

It does bug me in a sub when they blatantly use the wrong word. Like a character calling someone aniki, or onee-chan, or what have you, and they use the character's name in the titles. Throws me for a loop listening to the audio. 

Edit: Never post while you're still asleep.


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Quick question, do people actually talk like it is in anime? With all the extended words and things like that...I can't really see people actually talking that way for some reason.



No, people do not really talk like they do in "anime." I'm not sure what you mean by extended words, though (could you let me know what you're referring to). A few years ago, I wrote a LONG essay called "How To Sound Like An Idiot In Japanese Part II: Animation" (Part 1 was how to talk like little kids, old ladies, Shibuya girls, tough cool guys, and like 1 or 2 I can't remember). The essays (both of them) were big jokes. If you're interested, I could send you the essay or post it back up (it used to be on my old website, but I took it down, partially because I got so much hate mail from "otaku"). I had a whole section in the article on words for how to kill someone, another section completely on boasting, swearing, etc.

All words and grammar in animation are real and are used to some extent in real life, but sometimes not to the extent they are in animation. For example, you will probably NEVER EVER EVER hear anyone say "kono oresama" in real life, but a lot of characters in Japanese animation say it. You will also probably never hear contextually someone say, "I will send all of you to the netherworld with the new powers I've developed from obtaining the Moon Rod of Darkness." Obviously, people in real life don't talk about "destruction spheres" or "crystal blade sorcerers." Also, girls in real life do say "wa" to assert their femininity (my ex-girlfriend used to say it all the time and my current girlfriend says it sometimes), but no one says it after every single sentence like some characters in animation.

Also, one thing I noted in my essay was that ANY normal Japanese sentence can be changed into "animation Japanese" by how you say it (either saying it really overdramatically or sinisterly and laughing maniacally or whatever). A lot of Japanese sentences or phrases in an animation might be completely normal, but the person saying it is saying it in a weird voice and in a weird way.

The Japanese in video games is a lot closer to real Japanese than animation Japanese. 

If you could make the question more specific, I could probably answer better.



Toshiro said:


> Aren't honorifics part of the 'formality' level of who you're speaking to, sorta like how well you know someone? More a social respect thing, I'd guess. I can definitely understand someone getting confused using R1/2 as a basis, I mean shit they use them to describe which gender he is at the moment(especially in fan-fiction, where the englishese is run rampant).



Yeah, Japan is a stratified culture. The Japanese language has like 7 different levels of politeness. There is really low level Japanese, low level Japanese, regular polite Japanese (teineigo), extra polite Japanese (keigo), honorific Japanese (sonkeigo) and extra polite humble Japanese (kenjougo). I don't expect the regular japanimation viewers to understand that since most people who have studied Japanese for over 5 years don't properly understand how to use the levels (my Japanese professor told me that most young people under 22 nowadays don't know how to use them properly. Maybe a bit of an exageration, but it points to how complicated it is).

In Ranma, the female Ranma is referred to as "Ranma-chan" and the male Ranma is referred to as "Ranma-kun" which made a lot of stupid fanboys think "chan" = used for girls, "kun" = used for boys. That's wrong, both "chan" and "kun" can be used for both guys and girls. And neither word has the assumed meaning that most fans read into them. Seeing subtitles that have stuff like "Natsumi-chan, let's go to the mall" or "Hey, Hiroshi-kun, what's that?" really irritates me.



Toshiro said:


> It does bug me in a sub is when they blatantly use the whole word. Like a character calling someone aniki, or onee-chan, or what have you, and they use the character's name in the titles. Throws me for a loop listening to the audio.



I tend to like the idea of just writing the character's name when "oneesan" or "oniisan" is being said outloud because no one in English yells "OLDER BROTHER! OLDER BROTHER!" It always bugged me when I saw someone just put that into the subtitles, showing that they obviously didn't know what to put it as. Put his/her name. Put "KENTA! KENTA!" instead of "ANIKI! ANIKI!" or whatever.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> The tend to like the idea of just writing the character's name when "oneesan" or "oniisan" is being said outloud because no one in English yells "OLDER BROTHER! OLDER BROTHER!" It always bugged me when I saw someone just put that into the subtitles, showing that they obviously didn't know what to put it as. Put his/her name. Put "KENTA! KENTA!" instead of "ANIKI! ANIKI!" or whatever.



I guess, but it gets a bit confusing, especially to people who don't know what some of the words mean. It's like "He/she didn't say that person's name in the dialog, how did it end up in the sub?"... And of course, they ask me, and I'm like: "ughhh, I don't speak Japanese". lol


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I guess, but it gets a bit confusing, especially to people who don't know what some of the words mean. It's like "He/she didn't say that person's name in the dialog, how did it end up in the sub?"... And of course, they ask me, and I'm like: "ughhh, I don't speak Japanese". lol



Well, I was watching a movie a few months ago where they only mention the characters name once in the Japanese through the whole movie and he's always referred to as "oniisan" everywhere else, but in the subs he's always referred to as "Hiro." So someone said to me, "It doesn't sound like she's saying 'Hiro'... why does it say that in the subtitles?" and I usually give a smart-alec reply, "Because that's his name." If they pursue it further, I explain that Japanese siblings almost always refer to their older brothers and sisters by "older brother/sister" instead of their actual name (for example, my ex-girlfriend's younger brother never once called her by her first name). It's a cultural and linguistic difference. Even though some people may ask why, putting the person's actual name in the subtitles is the most appropriate thing to do and the most accurate translation.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 12, 2006)

I see what you're saying, it's just strange sometimes. lol


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I see what you're saying, it's just strange sometimes. lol



Agreed.  

Luckily I never had to deal with that in any of the films I translated and subtitled. I had a few difficult parts to translate, though... Ended up coming up with translations that satisfied me, which is always a good thing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2006)

From all my asian friends using things like "kuya" and all that I'm used to hearing of the "older brother" things all the time, lol. Funny thing is, my one friend from Japan is an only child and I've never heard him speak Japanese even once. I don't actually ever call my family by their names either, lol, and it's not "mom/dad" lol, I'm not gonna talk about it though because we're weird (well my sister and I) and it just make us look dumb.


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> From all my asian friends using things like "kuya" and all that I'm used to hearing of the "older brother" things all the time, lol. Funny thing is, my one friend from Japan is an only child and I've never heard him speak Japanese even once. I don't actually ever call my family by their names either, lol, and it's not "mom/dad" lol, I'm not gonna talk about it though because we're weird (well my sister and I) and it just make us look dumb.



"Kuya"? What does that mean? And what language is it from?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2006)

From Tagalog, it's "big brother" (tagalog is filipino, it's mixed with spanish and that's where they get like all the endings and stuff from).


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> From Tagalog, it's "big brother" (tagalog is filipino, it's mixed with spanish and that's where they get like all the endings and stuff from).



Ah, I see. I see.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2006)

Since we're talking about anime, I watched the first episode of "Simoun" yesterday and I thought it was pretty retarded, just goes to show that anime can be stupid too, just like us.

side note I'm 35% done DL with flame of recca, lol, still don't know what it's about


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Since we're talking about anime, I watched the first episode of "Simoun" yesterday and I thought it was pretty retarded, just goes to show that anime can be stupid too, just like us.
> 
> side note I'm 35% done DL with flame of recca, lol, still don't know what it's about



Oh, I'd say at least 50% of the insanely huge amount of japanimation I've seen by now has been "retarded" in one way or another.

I'm a huge fan of horror films (used to be in a horror movie fan club type group), but less than half of the horror movies I've seen have actually been very good. Almost all of them were entertaining though, which is more than I can say for japanimation as a genre. Heh heh (there are some animations that I have just quit watching after 5-10 minutes into them).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hahaha some movies are just so bad that their only worth is that they're so bad it's hilarious. Like Starship Troopers 1/2 or whatever, that was utterly hilarious, it was so bad I practically died of laughing.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2006)

54. And I didn't read any of the other 15 pages of this thread.


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Hahaha some movies are just so bad that their only worth is that they're so bad it's hilarious. Like Starship Troopers 1/2 or whatever, that was utterly hilarious, it was so bad I practically died of laughing.



Yeah, there was this one super super low-budget movie from the 70's I saw that was just bizarre as hell. Some scenes were just like "What the hell...?" It was very entertaining to watch, but I never want to see it again.

I love Mystery Science Theater 3000. I've seen every single Mike episode and about half of the Joel episodes. That show has plenty of the movies you're talking about, like "Samson And The Vampire Women" or "The Final Sacrifice" or "Night Of The Blood Beast" ("Steve! Steve!" "Steve?")


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> 54. And I didn't read any of the other 15 pages of this thread.


There are 4 pages, wtf are you on...


HAHAHA, *Night of the BLOOD BEAST!!!!* HAHAHAHA I simply _MUST_ see that.

Speaking of random stuff, I just tried to throw a tissue into the trash and instead it flew into my guitar case...its flight was so ridiculous that I took a pic of where it went...


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> There are 4 pages, wtf are you on...



No, there aren't. There are 15 pages. I have 15 pages. Chris has 15 pages. Normal people have 15 pages. What the fuck are you on, dude?  



D-EJ915 said:


> HAHAHA, *Night of the BLOOD BEAST!!!!* HAHAHAHA I simply _MUST_ see that.



That's one of my favorite Mystery Science Theater 3000 episodes. It's hilarious. Here is a review and summary of it: http://crow-t-robot.home.mindspring.com/reviews_s07_ep701.html

My alltime favorite episode by far is "The Final Sacrifice." Here is a review and summary of it: http://satellite-of-love.home.mindspring.com/reviews_s09_ep910.html I must have seen this episode/movie at least 5 times. I laughed so hard the first time I saw it.

Then, my second favorite MST3K episode would be Mystery Science 3000: The Movie, where they did "This Island Earth." I have this one on DVD. Awesome.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Naren said:


> No, there aren't. There are 15 pages. I have 15 pages. Chris has 15 pages. Normal people have 15 pages. What the fuck are you on, dude?


I have 8.


----------



## Naren (Apr 13, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I have 8.



According to DEJ430292131, you should only have 4.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Naren said:


> According to DEJ430292131, you should only have 4.


Huh. Well, good sir, I have 8. Ah ah ah.. 1! 2! Ah ah ah... 3, 4, 5,6 7, count them, 8, pages! Ah ah ah!


----------



## Naren (Apr 13, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Huh. Well, good sir, I have 8. Ah ah ah.. 1! 2! Ah ah ah... 3, 4, 5,6 7, count them, 8, pages! Ah ah ah!



I have 16. So, I beat you by 2x and I beat DEJ179 by 4x and I'm at a tie with the Adminishredder.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 13, 2006)

I have 4...... I don't like loading a new page every other post.


----------



## Naren (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I have 4...... I don't like loading a new page every other post.



I don't have a problem with that at all. The ability to change posts per page is there for a reason. If DJE3232 wants to have 60 posts per page, fine. It's just that he keeps asking people "what the fuck is wrong with you?" because they don't have the same number of posts per page as him.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 13, 2006)

But, but, but, everyone has to feel the same!!!!


----------



## Naren (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> But, but, but, everyone has to feel the same!!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> But, but, but, everyone has to feel the same!!!!


Not me, dude. I'm an individual, just like everyone else.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 13, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Not me, dude. I'm an individual, just like everyone else.



Conform!!!!! Big Brother is watching!!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 15, 2006)

30, heading to geekdom


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 15, 2006)

There is NO way to answer question 18 realistically.



> "18. A friend e-mails you the following joke: "There are 10 kinds of people in the world: Those who understand binary code, and those who don't." Your response is:
> 
> Huh?
> Chuckle
> ...



I think 90% of people would just delete the e-mail and pretend it neve happened. In some extreme cases that person would be never spoken to or of again.

I got 19, stuck in the last century. I'll just go grab my pipe and slippers and go for a lil' nap before my medication is handed out.


----------



## Desecrated (May 15, 2006)

21 
I rule


----------



## technomancer (May 15, 2006)

70

Of course I'm one of the owners of a software company soooo.....


----------



## Mr. S (May 16, 2006)

27, yet im always the person people go to when technollogy (shows how good i am, i cant even spell it!  ) breaks... i dont understand why


----------

